# Black Walnut Hall Table



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a black walnut hall table I just completed for a wedding gift for the son of a good friend. Simple Shaker style table with cherry butterfly inlays. I had posted a month or so ago asking about a good substitute for walnut, but all of you convinced me to just get more walnut, so that's exactly what I did (thanks :thumbsup. The pics aren't very good but they'll have to do until I can update them. 

Before finish coat:









Finished:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well if there are 3 things I like they are walnut, cherry and butterfly inlays (oh 4 things, simple Shaker style) Man I am glad you did not try to use some "substitute" wood like you asked about . Looks good.


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice job, and looks great. Your friends son, should be a very happy with your labour of friendship.

John


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Man that thing looks great. You've just inspired me to add that to my list of things to build. How did you do the inlays, template, jig?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

For the inlays I used a butterfly template, and a Freud inlay bit and guide bushing set. This was my first inlay attempt and found it to be pretty simple with the jig and bushing system.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

very nice. i also like the inlays.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job, I agree about making the right choice with the walnut instead of improvising.


----------



## Tree Bones (Jun 28, 2008)

MMMMM.... Walnut, my favorite. Well done.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

*Picture Updates...*

Here are a few more pics taken after the final clear coats of tung oil this morning....they're a little clearer than the originals.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*walnut table*

Nice job. Simple, elegant. I also like the inlays. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## rkmcswain (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I was going to add some OOH AHS, but everybody else pretty well covered it. Nice work.

Gerry


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, very nice looking table... I like the overhang of the top... and the in lays...moves the eyes very well!!!!


----------

